# inod3's boring rats



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

After an extended period without rats (since 2012), I now have three lovely ladies.

























Still finalizing names, but right now I'm leaning towards Samantha, Britney, and Emily respectively.

The first is just over 6 weeks old, the other two are closer to 9 weeks. They're all from different litters, though two share a father so half-sisters?

I wanted to get a nice group photo but,










No luck on that yet. Later, perhaps.

And some random pictures.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Boring?! Your are nuts; they are absolutely adorable !


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Omg, that second picture is precious! Way too cute!


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> Boring?! Your are nuts; they are absolutely adorable !


Well, sure you think that now. I tricked you into lowering your expectations with the title obviously - making it easier for the rats adorableness to win you over.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

All three of them are just beautiful! Emily reminds me of a little possum! 

Congrats on your ratties


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

They're beautifully colored. They gray one is especially unusual.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They are all so cute!


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

rileys-mom said:


> They're beautifully colored. They gray one is especially unusual.


Yes, Emily is a bit special. Black roan. Roan is not that common in the US as far as I know. Over the life of the rat the color fades out - might look like a BEW in a year or two, or not. Depends how much it fades. It's an interesting effect, black hairs and white hairs intermixed so it looks gray but it's really black and white mix. The face on Emily looks especially white - perhaps because of the contrast with the black. The history there goes back to a pet rat brought back with someone when they moved back to the US from Germany in 2005. The roan rats in the pacific north west are from that rat. Actually, my first rat (well, one of the first four I adopted together) was fathered by that rat from Germany. So my first rat and Emily are related. I know of a second line of roan rats in the US from a UK import in 2004 by someone in California.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Outdoor pictures*

It was a nice day out and I did not have to work today so I took the opportunity to get some outdoor pictures. I love natural light! 

Emily is perhaps the most photogenic rat I've ever had. It's hard to take a bad picture of her. (At least, when I get one in focus!)


















































Britney.


























Samantha was not into it that much, mostly I think the outdoors just scared her.


----------

